# The real story behind Shaq & Kobe



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

It all started, A long time ago....










Shaq & Kobe were dominating the NBA, and becoming one of the best duo's ever.










Everything was great. They were getting along, playing well.










Then the drak lord of the un-ruley kingdom known as "The Lakers sideline" stepped in.










Both Shaq & Kobe left the Lakers breifley, and played for the Alaska Heat(Ironic...I know.) Where tention began to grow.










Then Kobe was charged with some "allagations", by a "teenage girl" from Colorado. Some said they saw Shaq walking around in a dress and wig the day Kobe was arrested. Hm....










.....










*70s pimp voice* "What you talkin' bout? Shaqalicious doesnt know of some person with the name, you, the interviewer, just said. I must smite you with my powers!....Kazaam!










Shaq was then sent to Miami, to play for the Heat. Suspission began to rise Shaq, and everyone on the Heat(including their fans and the press) began ripping the Lakers, and Bryant. 










Wade said nothing, was he trying to hide something? As seen in the picture, Wade fakes a tooth-ache to avoid the press.










When he was by himself, Wade chuckles to himself and laughs like a mad man, reveling his master plan to take down the Shaq-Kobe monster.










You sneaky, sneaky man you! But wait! Word began floating around that Wade had some outside help...










To be continued......??


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Then Kobe was charged with some "allagations", by a "teenage girl" from Colorado. Some said they saw Shaq walking around in a dress and wig the day Kobe was arrested. Hm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO. That's just wrong:biggrin:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

haha...Dude your really bored 2nite arent you?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> haha...Dude your really bored 2nite arent you?


Yup, that and I'm just trying to ease some tension before we whoop you guys tommorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Yawn* This bored (pun intended) is getting boring..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

UD40 said:


> Yup, that and I'm just trying to ease some tension before we whoop you guys tommorrow. :biggrin:


maybe instead you should crank up the tunes to UB40... :groucho: 

_"Red red wine you make me feel so fine
You keep me rocking all of the time

Red red wine you make me feel so grand
I feel a million dollars when your just in my hand

Red red wine you make me feel so sad
Any time I see you go it makes me feel bad

Red red wine you make me feel so fine
Monkey pack him rizla pon the sweet dep line

Red red wine you give me whole heap of zing
Whole heap of zing mek me do me own thing

Redred wine you really know how fi love
Your kind of loving like a blessing from above

Red red wine I love you right from the start
Right from the start with all of my heart

Red red wine in a 80`s style
Red red wine in a modern beat style, yeah"_


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

This is quite entertaining...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Weird to say the least. :uhoh:


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> *Yawn* This bored (pun intended) is getting boring..


 :rotf:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great thread, and quite comical.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cris said:


> maybe instead you should crank up the tunes to UB40... :groucho:
> 
> _"Red red wine you make me feel so fine
> You keep me rocking all of the time
> ...


 Thread saver.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

By the way.. I got to the word "tention" and was confused but then I get to "allagations" and am still confused..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

... Im kinnda bored 2.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

here is something really funny.
lakers won 14 NBA championships
heat none
now go to your corner


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

This is pretty much a really great thread.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> ... Im kinnda bored 2.


:biggrin:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*wakes up* wow....this is one of those "I cant believe I was this bored" threads.


----------



## lakers9104 (Nov 11, 2005)

ya great thead


----------

